# Stink Bugs



## Breakthecycle2 (Apr 28, 2011)

How do you get rid of these things? I thought they were beetles, but it turns out they are actually stink bugs. We find many of them upstairs and are very common in my area. I want to see if there is anything i could do before calling pest control.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Marmorated Stink Bugs are the most recent scourge imported from Asia. They are:
1. Resistant to many exterminator's chemicals
and
2. Without natural predators in the US.

The nice part is they are relatively harmless (but majorly icky). I sweep them up and throw them in the trash of vacuum them up.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

my grandson scoops them up and feeds to his tarantula he never seems to get sprayed, trying to learn his technique


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Leah gives good advice. Part of the problem is that they fly as much as crawl, thereby avoiding much of the residual effects that stop typical crawling bugs. I have been reading about the possibility of introducing parasitic wasps to kill them.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

PAbugman said:


> Leah gives good advice. Part of the problem is that they fly as much as crawl, thereby avoiding much of the residual effects that stop typical crawling bugs. I have been reading about the possibility of introducing parasitic wasps to kill them.


will this result in 



> There was an old woman who swallowed a fly. I don't know why she swallowed a fly. Perhaps she'll die.
> 
> There was an old woman who swallowed a spider,
> That wriggled and jiggled and tickled inside her,
> ...


and on for several more verses? It seems that is what we always end up with. I suppose they are out there but I don't know of any successful fly, spider, bird stories that were successful. It seems that the next step ends up being just as harmful, bothersome, dangerous as the previous step.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Honestly, I don't mind a bug in my house that: 

1. doesn't bite me or my dogs;

2. doesn't eat my food (the marmorated stink bugs will bite and bruise fruit, but I keep that in the fridge);

3. doesn't eat my house; and

4. Stays out of my shower.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

From my local paper. Check it out.:thumbsup:

http://www.thedailyjournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011105060303

From the article

Strube continued to study the insects, keeping a colony in an aquarium and researching things that attracted them. He discovered they couldn't resist a cocktail he created of peppers and squash and put the mixture in an interchangeable cartridge inside the trap. When the fluorescent light heats up the cartridge, it releases the odor that humans can barely smell, but the bugs long for.


----------



## Brumby (May 28, 2011)

*Anyone try this stinkbug invention....*



loneframer said:


> From my local paper. Check it out.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.thedailyjournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011105060303
> 
> ...


*Is this device worth the money?


I don't know about anyone else, but it has been within the last two years that we have had a Stink Bug problem.

First it was just a few, but then they became a menace.

If this device works, let me know.

Thanks...*


----------

